# 110l optiwhite cave beach/stream



## Iain mlaren (13 Mar 2017)

Hi I've had a bit of time to progress my tank a bit to the point I can upload a few pictures and get some feedback on it. I put some sand in there today but I'm not sure if sand looks right or weather a more small natural coloured gravel would look better? I'm planning on planting the banks with hc. On some of the rock planting spiky and weeping moss. Far right back growing ERIOCAULON CINEREUM. What do you guys think so far? 


 

 

 any comments most welcome. Thanks. Can everyone see pictures? I've heard they can't be seen sometimes?


----------



## Iain mlaren (13 Mar 2017)

M


----------



## rebel (13 Mar 2017)

Looking good. Often people will use smaller rocks to soften the edges of the transition from rock to sand. Keen to see updates.


----------



## Iain mlaren (13 Mar 2017)

Hi rebel. Do you mean on the right hand side or everywhere? I wanted to create an almost cliff sheer drop to it. Liked the idea of the fish swimming in front of the cliff. I may try some smaller stones on the right hand side and see how it looks though. Thanks


----------



## Eduard18 (13 Mar 2017)

Hi there ! It's a very interesting project ! The pictures are crystal clear ! Regarding the layout, I wonder if the beach it's not too big  What if you put some more "fertile " land on the right side, or add some stones in the front, to simulate the erosion you know ; BTW, I think the white cosmetic sand suits perfectly the purpose 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Iain mlaren (13 Mar 2017)

Hi eduard. Glad you can see the pictures. It is a bit different I suppose lol. After two comments about the lower side I think I will definitely try and source some smaller rocks to put out the front as your comment about corrosion makes perfect sense. I wasn't sure the sand was too white but I think it shows off the rock nicely. Cheers for comments


----------



## Iain mlaren (14 Mar 2017)

Quick update. I got some plants today and planted them in. Hc Cuba on the banks and I've mixed some Christmas moss, spiky moss and weeping moss together with yogurt and painted it on some rocks. Hopefully this will grow in (dry start) 
I've also ordered some different substrate as I don't think I like the beachy look and will try going more along the lines of stream. Still need to find some suitable smaller rock for around the Base so it will narrow down the stream effect hopefully. Here's some pictures from today. (Camera phone) 

The chopped up moss on rocks

Full picture showing planted hc. Any comments welcome. Thanks


----------



## Iain mlaren (18 Mar 2017)

So this is another update. It's been 4 days since adding the hc and moss. It's not died but hasn't done a lot of growing either. (To be expected from 4 days lol) took a few more pictures today and will update again on Tuesday so 7 days in. Thanks 

 

 

 

Looks pretty good all foggy. Bit spooky looking lol


----------



## Iain mlaren (23 Mar 2017)

So the tank is up and running emersed. Not allot happening so no pictures. The hc seems to be growing a bit but not very fast lol. I lost 2 from mold I think so I've been leaving it uncovered for around an hour at night before lights out. Also not spraying as much. Trouble is I can't have water just below substrate due to the very high banks. Any ideas on This? Keep going as I am and hope the high humidity is enough or something else? Cheers for reading


----------



## Iain mlaren (26 Mar 2017)

So. Its now been 12 days of my emersed growth with hc and a few mixed mosses. Growth is fairly slow and I've lost a couple of my hc. Nothing drastic. I'm thinking the slow growth is due to using akadama soil with no ferts in it. I have added some flourish tabs.  I don't no if this is good or bad with emersed setup? I've also started adding co2 into the sealed tank, not to sure this will help or not either as there isn't much written on it but costs me nothing to try. The moss seems to have started growing in some areas and died in others. I think this is due to them drying out in areas exposed to the heat from lights. I've lifted the lights up slightly to try and combat this issue. I've finally added two Eriocaulon cinereum. Im very disapointed with these.(pictures after 2 days in tank) condition they came in and the seller (ebay) but thats i different story. Im hoping they will come back to life. I'm waiting on some quarts stone gravel I ordered a few weeks ago with some other bits that are getting shipped when back in stock I'm hoping the slightly more off white natural looking gravel will look slightly better while still giving a good contrast against the rocks and plants. Ive stopped spraying them aswel and pouring water over the hole substrate when the lights are out to try keep it moist enough. Any comments welcome. Will update again in a few days


----------



## Iain mlaren (26 Mar 2017)

any ideas what this could be? Mould or something? Its in a few placed dotted around. On a few hc that seems to be dieing. Thanks all


----------



## Robbie X (3 Apr 2017)

Personally, I really like the large beach area. I think once the plants take off and start to cascade down the face of the rocks it will set it off. What lighting are you using?


----------



## Iain mlaren (3 Apr 2017)

That was the plan for the rocks to cascade over the sides. The hc isn't growing to great in areas though. Stopped spraying and airing it more but it's still dying. Other places growing well though. I currently have 2 100nd tiles and a small 500. Thinking of upgrading it to 1500nd tiles though. Moss is really starting to grow in well now.


----------



## Iain mlaren (3 Apr 2017)

2 tmc 1000nd tiles and 1 500 tile*


----------



## Robbie X (3 Apr 2017)

I also like the sand, it seems to be very fine grade. What type is it?


----------



## Iain mlaren (3 Apr 2017)

It is a very fine grain sand. I brought it ages ago when I first got a tank. I didn't like the look of it in my other tank so it was sat in the shed. I can't remember exactly what it was tbh. It was an aquarium sand but no ferts or anything as I don't plan on growing anything in the sand.


----------



## Iain mlaren (30 Apr 2017)

So not replied for some time. After having trouble with mould and nothing growing to great i brought more hc that still didnt grow to well i ended up flooding the tank.

I had sand as a substrate and didnt really like it so ditched it for jbl river substrate. this is much better and doesnt kick around as much as the sand.

Ive got 7 amano shrimp doing a grand job of clening everything up. Also some cherry barbs. I probs wont keep these on there long term but they are quite interesting to watch. 

Currently dosing ei ferts only 15ml per a day with lights on for a 6 hour period. This is holding back any algae or green water. Havent had any yet. The plants are growing in well now that its flooded still a long way to go yet though until they have covered. 

Ive added some pictures from different stages between now and then.  



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain mlaren (30 Apr 2017)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain mlaren (30 Apr 2017)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Progen (1 May 2017)

Very nice photo of a male Amano.


----------



## Iain mlaren (1 May 2017)

Thanks. They are a great clean up crew for algae and food but they sure do make a mess trying to sieve through it all. They kick my akadama off the rocks all the time

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (6 May 2017)

Love the rock formation well done!


----------



## Iain mlaren (9 May 2017)

Few more pics of the progress. The hc is growing but pretty slow and maybe up a bit to much. I dont want to drop the light down or put it on for longer just yet as i dont want algae to start. So far ive had minimal diatoms on the rocks and glass but nothing to major. Managed to scrub it off.

My co2 is currently on 2 hours before lights and goes off 30 mins before they go off. Light period on for 6 hours. 

Stock list:
7 amano shrimp
6 cherry barbs
5 forktail rainbow (lost one first night) 
All doing very well. They love chasing each other in and out of the cavity behind the rocks. 

My eriocaulon is growing but slow as to be expected. Still sends a shoot to flow every week or so. The hc has been added to for the second time. This time it seems to be taking alot better with the 15ml daily dose of ei. Ive added a few pictures of how it doing. 
Enjoy and comments welcome
Iain












Ignore the random stone there lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain mlaren (16 May 2017)

Quick update. My hc is still growing in and not fully covered yet. This is partly due to amano shrimp and cherry barbs digging it up half the time. Ive brought some anubias nana pangolino to grow along the insides of the rock. I recieved this today and im yet to put them in yet. When i was looking for a position to put them in i see all my shrimp on the rocks so decided id try find them all as i usually do and spotted this one. These were taking on my phone camera as usual. I may get out the slr at some point and try for a better picture. So the easy bit is done i will try to hatch these things now lol







Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain mlaren (16 May 2017)

Now planted in the anubias nana pangolino onto the rocks. Im going off the idea of having just a hc carpet as it just looks to empty. So im going to try adding a few miniature plants around. Nothing that will hide the scape but enough for some veriety in the tank. Any suggestions on some plants would be much apprieciated 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain mlaren (16 May 2017)

Photos of anubias nana pangolino 





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain mlaren (20 May 2017)

Update. Hc on the right side has almost grown in now. The left side however seems to be the amano shrimps favorite digging ground and i have lost most. Im hoping with time the large remaining patches will spread.

Ive been battling terrible diatoms. Daily glass and rock scrub. Also sturring up the bottom a bit. Hopefully it will pass soon.

I have 1 shrimp carrying eggs that i will try experimenting with to get larvae. Ambitious but got to be worth a try.

Last night while looking through the glass counting up shrimp i spotted this. I had nooo idea. Looks like the barbs have been enjoying there stay aswel.

Will keep posted on progress. 
Cheers
Iain



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain mlaren (29 May 2017)

Ive now added sone new fish. 4 galaxy rasbora and 3 ottos. Amazing how quick those ottos cleaned up the bits i couldnt reach. Now if they would just attach to the rocks ill be sorted.

List of fish and specs so far.

4 galaxy rasbora
4 forktail rainbow
6 cherry barb + 1 fry
3 ottos 
7 shrimp - 2 carrying eggs 

PLANTS LIST.

Hemianthus callitrichoides 

Anubias nana pangolino 

Eriocaulon 

I hope to end with around 10 forktails and 10 galaxy rasbora.

Lights on 100% 2 tmc 1000nd tiles. 10cm from water surface and 20cm-40cm from substrate. Still only on for 6 hours daily. 

Using a 1000ef with uv all pond solutions filter. 

eihm circulation pump running inside. The runs constantly unless feeding/cleaning

Im dosing ei at recomended mix and only 10ml macro/micro

Co2 from fe 4bps coming on 2 hours before lights and off 2 hours before lights out.

The diatoms seem to be dieng back now which is good. Everything in there seems to be happy and getting along fine. My hc on the right hand side is growing very nicely. Still a bit slow on the right with srimp digging. I can see a lot of hc leaf tops popping through though so it will likely fill in soon. Need to top up river jbl substrate soon and im hoping this wont kick off the diatoms again. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain mlaren (29 May 2017)

Few recent pictures







Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

